# Announcing Arkansas RiverMap



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

RRFW Riverwire – New Arkansas RiverMap to be Released
February 4, 2019

River Runners For Wilderness is pleased to announce the imminent release of the RiverMap Guide To The Arkansas River, Colorado.

Duwain Whitis and Tom Martin have teamed up again to write a new RiverMap guidebook titled Guide To The Arkansas River, Colorado. This is the only guidebook for the Arkansas River with USGS topographic map backgrounds, printed at their original scale, with additional map detail added in an easy-to-read format.

The Guide covers the Arkansas River from Hayden Meadows the 115 miles to Cañon City. River sections include Pine Creek, Numbers, Fractions, Milk Run, Browns Canyon, Stone Bridge to Rincon, Rincon to Pinnacle Rock, Parkdale and Royal Gorge. The map pages show features such as rapids, scout points, river miles, campsites, highway access locations, and other points of interest. The accompanying mile-by-mile text describes the features on the opposite map page in greater detail, including rapid descriptions, campsite information, as well as geological, botanical and historical points of interest. Color photographs are included on almost every text page. The Guide is 8.5” X 14” spiral-bound to lay flat. The 62 pages are printed on tough water proof and tear resistant synthetic paper.

River Runners For Wilderness is pleased to be able to take advance orders for the Guide To The Arkansas River, Colorado_._ The cost of this river guide is $35.00 (29.95 plus $5.05 shipping and handling per Guide), with a tentative shipping date of March 20, 2019. Advance guidebook sales will benefit River Runners For Wilderness, a not-for-profit organization seeking equitable access and wilderness river protection for America’s whitewater rivers. 

Advance orders for the Guide To The Arkansas River, Colorado, are only being taken on the RRFW website store at this link:


 https://rrfw.org/catalog/books

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
RIVERWIRE is a free service to the community of river lovers from River Runners for Wilderness. To sign-up for future Riverwires, send an e-mail address to [email protected] and we'll add it to the RRFW Riverwire e-mail alerts list. 

Join RRFW's Facebook discussion group to stay abreast of and participate in the latest river issues. It's as easy as visiting https://www.facebook.com/groups/raftgc/

Join RRFW's Yahoogroup discussion group to stay abreast of and participate in the latest river issues. It's as easy as sending a blank e-mail to 
[email protected]

Check out RRFW's Rafting Grand Canyon Wiki for free information on Do-It-Yourself Grand Canyon rafting info https://rrfw.org/RaftingGrandCanyon/Main_Page

Check out new items and donate at the RRFW Store! RRFW is a non-profit project of Living Rivers. https://rrfw.org/catalog/donations
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

